# July 2003 Forum stats now available



## Bob Hubbard

Just ran the stats.  Nice....


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Comparing MartialTalk to other forums growth over the past month:

	New posts			7/1-8/1
1	Kung Fu Mag			13865
*2	MartialTalk			9417*
3	martialartsplanet.com			9130
4	Karateforums.com			8133
5	ebudo.com			6804
6	defend.net			4478
7	BudoSeek			1189

	New threads			7/1-8/1
1	Karateforums.com			598
*2	MartialTalk			595*
3	martialartsplanet.com			584
4	Kung Fu Mag			581
5	ebudo.com			558
6	defend.net			366
7	BudoSeek			118

	New members			7/1-8/1
1	martialartsplanet.com			350
2	ebudo.com			290
3	defend.net			230
*4	MartialTalk			159*
5	Karateforums.com			156
6	Kung Fu Mag			99
7	BudoSeek			72


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Data transfer logs:
Log size 1.35GB

Report generated on	August 01, 2003 at 07:23:18 PM

Time Period	July 01, 2003, 12:00:18 AM to August 01, 2003, 12:00:35 AM

Total Data Transferred web:	13.57 gigabytes

Total Data Transfered: 22.13 gigabytes

Total Visiting Users	91,237

Average Users per Day	2851.16


----------



## theletch1

We're like the freakin' Energizer Bunny, man.  We just keep going and going and going.


----------



## kilo

Just how did you run the stats?  Wind Sprints, Laps, Quarter mile?  What?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

hehehe.

For the forum comparisions, I goto each forum and jot down their current information and compare it to the last comparison.

The traffic information is pulled out of the servers logs and then run through a program called FastStats.  I've tried several, and its given me the most consistant results.

What I find to be interesting is there are sites out there with a huge number of registered members, yet we are outperforming them, sometimes by a huge margin on threads and posts.


----------



## Tim Mousel

Hi,

These are interesting stats.  Do you have any current stats?

Thanks,

Tim


----------



## Lisa

Try here.


----------



## Tim Mousel

Thanks Lisa but that link isn't working.

Tim


----------



## Carol

Link works OK for me


----------



## Lisa

If it isn't working, go down to the bottom of this page, in green letter (at least for me it is  ) you will see "site traffic and stats" click on that and it will take you to the page I linked.


----------



## Tim Mousel

Thanks Lisa and Carol.  I keep getting this error:

Server not found
Firefox can't find the server at www.silverstarsites.net.


I'll try again later.

Tim


----------



## Tim Mousel

Thanks Lisa and Carol.  I keep getting this error:

Server not found
Firefox can't find the server at www.silverstarsites.net.


I'll try again later.

Tim


----------



## Tim Mousel

Just worked.  Thanks...


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Hey Tim,

Just pulled the comparison stats out of the spreadsheet. I update twice a year..used to do it monthly, but, I got busy/lazy (depends who you ask, lol).

As of 9-1-2006
*
Total threads			Totals*
1	SwordForums		61,504
2	martialartsplanet.com		54,061
3	Bullshido		43,391
4	Kung Fu Mag		38,588
5	MartialTalk		35,284
6	Karateforums.com		26,969
7	ebudo.com		23,191
8	defend.net		20,390
9	Dragons List		14,758
10	Rustaz.com		11,590
11	BudoSeek		11,553
12	KenpoTalk		2,536
13	FMAForum.com		936
14	FMATalk		850
15	No Holds Bar & Grill		41


*Total Posts			Totals*
1	Bullshido		1,200,729
2	martialartsplanet.com		950,421
3	swordforums		741,616
4	Kung Fu Mag		646,094
5	MartialTalk		596,515
6	Karateforums.com		339,574
7	ebudo.com		306,878
8	Dragons List		243,630
9	defend.net		225,692
10	Rustaz.com		188,695
11	BudoSeek		159,280
12	KenpoTalk		26,811
13	FMAForum.com		13,798
14	FMATalk		6,135
15	No Holds Bar & Grill		141


*Total Members			Totals*
1	martialartsplanet.com		26,473
2	SwordForums		24,699
3	Bullshido		21,344
4	ebudo.com		18,338
5	Kung Fu Mag		17,078
6	defend.net		14,562
7	Dragons List		13,590
8	MartialTalk		10,056
9	BudoSeek		9,919
10	Karateforums.com		8,350
11	KenpoTalk		643
12	FMAForum.com		552
13	FMATalk		541
14	Rustaz.com		317
15	No Holds Bar & Grill		24
(Based on total signups to 9-1-06)


----------



## Jonathan Randall

A number of competing martial art's sites have a five or more year head start over Martial Talk and we're still beating them! Great work, Bob and all. I just noticed that are posts to membership ration is VERY HIGH, so are membership numbers, while smaller, are far more active.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

One of the things is a difference in pruning ideas.  Some sites never remove dead accounts....we close and eventually delete inactive accounts which makes  our member base appear smaller.

Some prune content, weeding out old topics in an attempt to refresh things, weed out dead chat threads, etc.  We remove very little content which instead creates a large archive that can be accessed.  Right now, it's a gig and a half in size, lol.

I've enjoyed watching MT grow, but prefer to work cooperatively with most other sites since board-wars really aren't fun/productive/etc.  I think I'm in semi-regular communications with most of those sites owners/admins...at least a few times a year. Several of those are also exchanging content with each other, which is enriching us all.


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bob Hubbard said:


> I've enjoyed watching MT grow, but prefer to work cooperatively with most other sites since board-wars really aren't fun/productive/etc. I think I'm in semi-regular communications with most of those sites owners/admins...at least a few times a year. Several of those are also exchanging content with each other, which is enriching us all.


 
That's great, and I really appreciate it because I'm a member of one other good Martial Arts' Forum and post there occaisionally.


----------



## Tim Mousel

Bob, thanks for posting that!  You do a great job with your forum!!

Take care,

Tim


----------

